# Connecter Ipod à prise AUX voiture



## p'tit 31 (10 Décembre 2008)

Petite question: ma voiture est équippée d'une prise AUX et je souhaite y connecter l'Ipod. 

Avez-vous qques conseils ou expérience à partager ?
Quels types de cable dois-je acheter ?
Ai-je la possibilité de faire afficher la plage de lecture sur la radio ?

J'ai regardé un peu sur le net et il semble que je puisse, soit connecter la sortie casque de l'Ipod à l'AUX. Mais dans ce cas, pas moyen de faire afficher les palges de lecture et de charger en même temps l'Ipod.
Soit j'achète un cable qui se branche comme un dock et va à la prise AUX. Mais dans ce cas, l'affichage se fait-il et la batterie de l'Ipod se charge-t-elle ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## OlivierTassi (10 Décembre 2008)

A partir du moment où tu passes par la prise son (AUX), tu n'auras que du son. Donc, adieu les  playlists ou les commandes au volant. Il faut que ton véhicule ait une prise iPod pour pouvoir être commandé par la voiture. Honda le fait très bien, pex (sans supplément).
Et je ne suis pas un revendeur Honda...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Comme dit plus haut, tu n'as que du son qui passe par la prise AUX de ta voiture.
Pour ce faire, un simple câble audio style 2RCA/jack-m ou jack-m/jack-m suffit (cela dépend de ta voiture).

Si tu veux recharger ton iPod il te faut un chargeur allume-cigare.
Et si tu veux contrôler/utiliser ton iPod directement sur ton système audio, il te faut un auto-radio compatible iPod (qui chargera aussi ton iPod).

Je sais qu'Alpine fait de très bon modèle.


----------



## p'tit 31 (11 Décembre 2008)

C'est rès sympa ! merci pour l'info.

Je vais passer acheter ce cable. 
Sinon, la concession propose un kit à 250 roros  ... mais dans ce cas, la plage de lecture s'affiche et on peut utiliser les commandes au volant !!


----------



## OlivierTassi (11 Décembre 2008)

Pour ta sécurité, je dépenserais utilement et avantageusement les 250&#8364; : y'a pas photo !


----------

